# Account deactivated after 900 rides



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

My account deactivated after more than 900 rides, 4.56 last average rate, now i will start work for Lyft 
I was doing full time Über


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am sorry to learn that. ..............best of luck with Lyft...........please keep us informed.........


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

I registered for class because lyft only busy at weekend


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

Very sorry to hear.

4.56 out of 5 is fantastic in any other scenario.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

4.56? I had a driver with a 3.8 once. He was terrible. I didn't notice his rating until I was in his car. His car smelled and he would just stay in the slowest lane. He drove unsafely and got me to my destination late.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> 4.56? I had a driver with a 3.8 once. He was terrible. I didn't notice his rating until I was in his car. His car smelled and he would just stay in the slowest lane. He drove unsafely and got me to my destination late.


I don't understand how staying in the slowest lane could correlate to unsafe driving...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> I don't understand how staying in the slowest lane could correlate to unsafe driving...


I started a new sentence, therefor I started a new statement. I didn't give you all the details of this ride because I felt like I didn't need to. Anyway, he ALSO drove unsafely by not merging into a left lane correctly. He did not check the mirrors and cars almost struck us. We were on the highway. The right lanes split into other highways and I would let him know that we had to get onto the left lanes because we were going to end up going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber has the ultimate upper hand. I'm more than certain that if the facts and truth be known, they have the ultimate control over your ratings therefore giving them the power to cycle drivers out of the Uber system. I doubt very seriously that the ratings are untouched by Uber hands.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> Very sorry to hear.
> 
> 4.56 out of 5 is fantastic in any other scenario.


My average rating for 900 trips is 4.62 but last 100 trips were at 4.56


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

alln said:


> My average rating for 900 trips is 4.62 but last 100 trips were at 4.56


Sadly you were let go for maintaining an "A" 91% rating. Almost any Restaurant or Hotel would be thrilled with that score when dealing with the fickle public who could be in a bad mood because they ran out of coffee creamer or their spouse didn't fold their underwear.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

uber won't last long with this ridiculous rating system, soon competitors will take advantage of this flaw, Lyft is not deactivating currently below 4.6


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

That sucks. Pax are hard to please I feel I have to personally connect with them to get a 5. Safe nice car ride not good enough.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Yea it's hard to please, especially new free riders, teens and sometimes completely off the road trash pax, who were never able to own car in their entire life


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I wonder when I maybe thrown in the fire myself. I'm at 4.56 also. I have 79 trips though. Of which less than 60 rated me.
I wonder if this unfair shit will ever be addressed. To make it ALOT more fair. It is pretty much IMPOSSIBLE to make everybody happy. And to have MORE than 4 and a half stars out of 5 is BEYOND good already


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

FBM said:


> I wonder when I maybe thrown in the fire myself. I'm at 4.56 also. I have 79 trips though. Of which less than 60 rated me.
> I wonder if this unfair shit will ever be addressed. To make it ALOT more fair. It is pretty much IMPOSSIBLE to make everybody happy. And to have MORE than 4 and a half stars out of 5 is BEYOND good already


Yea soon you will get warning email with 50 trial rides


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

th


Emp9 said:


> That sucks. Pax are hard to please I feel I have to personally connect with them to get a 5. Safe nice car ride not good enough.


that what wrong the rating system uber will encourage you to drive after bar rush and then this happen and you are deactivated


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I started a new sentence, therefor I started a new statement. I didn't give you all the details of this ride because I felt like I didn't need to. Anyway, he ALSO drove unsafely by not merging into a left lane correctly. He did not check the mirrors and cars almost struck us. We were on the highway. The right lanes split into other highways and I would let him know that we had to get onto the left lanes because we were going to end up going in the wrong direction.


What do you expect for .85 a mile


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

FBM said:


> I wonder when I maybe thrown in the fire myself. I'm at 4.56 also. I have 79 trips though. Of which less than 60 rated me.
> I wonder if this unfair shit will ever be addressed. To make it ALOT more fair. It is pretty much IMPOSSIBLE to make everybody happy. And to have MORE than 4 and a half stars out of 5 is BEYOND good already


you safe for the first 100 rides try driving differ time to improve.I never pick up a passanger under 4.8 rating.And to all drivers please rate the passangers low if there ass hole that way we can avoid that rider


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

alln said:


> Yea soon you will get warning email with 50 trial rides


How soon is that? LOL I do know, that I have about 79 trips. And less than 60 actually rated me as of today. I'm exactly one month old today! YAY

Oh yeah... What was that you said there? 50 trial rides? Meaning I better improve within 50 rides? OR ELSE I need to walk in the fire?.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Question: are you in a city where they raised the uber cut recently for new drivers? If you are I wouldn't be surprised. I'm anticipating they will start cutting old drivers who are earning more so they can have more money for each ride.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

I am gonna switch to Lyft as well. I found that in Portland,OR. More ppl are using lyft right now. (and more lyft drivers over uber now in PDX)
Uber rating system is COMPLETELY BS. Rider rate us by many factors. driving safely and nice clean car+bottle water+perfect route will just not get a consistent 5*
I figured out most of the group of 3 or 4 paxs, will almost rate under 5 despite they talked loudly in my car all the way. They show no respect to me. 
and some people think uber driver is low-profile, those people will never learn how to respect a driver and can never be satisfied. They can rate me 3* or lower by no reason, or any reason.


----------



## codec (Nov 2, 2015)

Uber deactivates at such a high rating because they are constantly pulling in new drivers so riders can almost always get a driver with a "high" rating. 
They don't care who's driving since they always get their cut.

The Uber system much more favors the rider.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

It would be very insightful to see the number of drivers deactivated due to ratings alone, then at a later date reactivated under a higher commission schedule.

What a way to trim costs. What a way to keep the inventory of potential drivers high.

What a case for a massive class action suit. A PR disaster for Iber.


----------

